# Stillwater 7-15-07



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I went out this afternoon for about an hour just to mess around bouncing some crawdads off the bottom. I took 4 channels, they were just babies all around a pound, 4 rockbass, and little smallie. I had a larger channel on but he broke my line because i was using ultra light rod with 4 pound test line. not a bad way to burn an hour on a sunday afternoon.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

good going Nate.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Godd job Nate. remember those channels don't count on the year total in our tournament...lol


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> Godd job Nate. remember those channels don't count on the year total in our tournament...lol[/QUOT
> 
> 
> i know but to bad, ha steve i gained 5 pounds on 20 fish lol. We need to start getting bait asap. we need a good trip before i start puttin a hurtin on those sharks next week


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

I agree, we need to go match our season total in one night. How would that be for a fishing trip


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Mellon and I are gonna bust 2 40-s friday night, bank on it


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

flathunter said:


> Mellon and I are gonna bust 2 40-s friday night, bank on it


Yea right, maybe two 40oz Colt 45's!


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yea right, maybe two 40oz Colt 45's!


still be a good night though


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> Yea right, maybe two 40oz Colt 45's!


You would be amazed after banking two of those a 2 pound flathead will be impossible to bring in lol. Which clicker is that?????  





Oh and steve the bait trip didnt go as planned but you got a good carp 10-20 pound range and i busted some more channels and possibly lost a flathead. Hopefully this rain helps things out


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Well we are supposed to get more rain tonight and tomorrow. that should get them turned back on,last few trips have been slow for us. That was a fun fight on bass gear...


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea i wish i could of seen that biggun i had on


----------

